# Scott C.



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I think that was his last handle on here is very Ill. Some prayers might help.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

RIP to one of the best friends and teachers I have had.Such a sad night for me.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

ant: Thank you for posting this, here. Are you referreing to the person who posted using Scott C "Daytonish" (as in Dayton, OH) during the 2013-2015 time frame?

Never met Scott C personally but had some very real, experience-related exchanges with him through this site . . . so I knew that in the Web-of-Life we had connected beyond time/space/distance and I was always glad we crossed paths even though we never met. I always thought we would . . . I guess we didn't need to.

. . . wondered why and what in his no longer posting here as I knew the woods, mushrooms and a Mother Nature connection were in his blood. . . . So again, thanks ant.

Next Spring, I'll choose a magnificient Morel and dedicate my picking of it to Scott C "Daytonish".


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I hunted with Scott numerous times. We traveled to Michigan, Indiana and all over Ohio together. Some one called me to leave a message and some how I deleted the message before I copied a phone number, I tried to find his obit in the Dayton Daily News but it has not yet been posted. I am not sure if he had any siblings. Scott will be missed!


----------



## bige (Oct 28, 2012)

ant said:


> I think that was his last handle on here is very Ill. Some prayers might help.


Ant. Scott Clark passed away at 10:41 pm Tuesday night. I am a good friend of his. My morels.com handle used to be BigE. My real name is Chris Stone.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

He is a huge loss to our strange Eclectic group of people.Miss you brother!


----------

